# CPC Physician Cardiology/Cardiothoracic Coder looking for remote job



## jambam4 (May 2, 2014)

3 years experience coding/billing/claim denials for non-invasive cardiology, as well as 8 months cardiothoracic surgery coding/billing/claim denials for medium size physician group.  specialize in procedures.  anything in respiratory/cardiovascular/medicine section series.  as well as appropriate radiology section codes.

knowledge in Cerner/NextGen/EncoderPro/Epic/MediTech/MedManager/MSOffice/Windows platforms, etc.  new member of NAMAS.  knowledge of local NCDs/LCDs and CMS guidelines including CCI edits for current specialty.  willing to learn others, but prefer cardiology.  maintain my own home network with hefty internet speeds.

looking for remote coding position.  available june 2 or earlier if intriguing enough.

please send response via reply or direct message.  sorry, i prefer not to list my email on the public forums.  

thanks in advance


----------



## radhika.yk (May 5, 2014)

My name is Radhika katragadda , i am interested in this position.

My number is 6787612989


----------



## em2177 (May 5, 2014)

The posting is not advertising a job! The person is seeking employment. Please read carefully.


----------



## bdye (May 28, 2014)

What state are you located in?


----------

